
A new, distributed open source metrics platform - skeyl
Hey everyone.<p>I have created a distributed metrics platform that I plan to open source in the coming future. I have setup a business around it to make it a SaaS platform to further continue its development.<p>I thought I would post the website link here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.skeyl.co&#x2F;<p>My goal for Meteorite is to replace Graphite and eventually Nagios and alert based on metrics rather than having many adhoc scripts that check alerts, etc. My background being in DevOps and Linux System Administration I felt that it was time to build something using modern scalable solutions that is not proprietary (ahem New Relic).<p>If you guys are interested please contact via email (see site). I&#x27;ll temporarily make any nodes you create premium so that I can get your feedback.<p>Also, to be clear; when I say &quot;entire stack&quot;; I mean everything:<p>- `meteorite-client`; which gathers the metrics.<p>- `meteorite-worker`; which processes data from brokers.<p>- `meteorite-server`; which listens for data from `meteorite-client`s.<p>- `MeteoriteJMXBridge`; which is the JMX tool that gets embedded into `meteorite-client` to collect Java based metrics.<p>- `meteorite_web`; which is the django code that includes D3js code to view metric data (you can actually view this now if you go on the site (its not obfuscated)).<p>- Database schemas, and ER diagrams to roll your own.<p>I may also open source the ansible code too; it depends on how much people want it or if it&#x27;s necessary. I&#x27;m being clear because many companies do not open source their backend tech.<p>I also should say that I started Meteorite before I started the company; my goal has always been for the benefit of Meteorite; I started the company as a means to fund the continued development of meteorite; if that works then so be it; otherwise it&#x27;ll be open sourced regardless of the outcome.
======
skeyl
I should also note I have made a post about this on reddit here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxadmin/comments/3uvr0s/a_new_di...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxadmin/comments/3uvr0s/a_new_distributed_open_source_metrics_platform/)

